# Duda con conexion de motor mofasico de capacitor permanente



## Power-off (Ene 21, 2010)

Pues mi duda es esta, tengo una lavadora marca GE, y quiero hacer arrancar el motor que es del tipo de capacitor permanente, pero veo que al motor llegan 5 cables tres por el medio de color Blanco, Amarillo y negro y dos cables mas, cerca del eje de transmision de color Azul y rosa. segun el diagrama de la lavadora los 3 tres primeros cables son los de la alimentacion, estando el de color negro permanenete conectado a la linea neutro del tomacorriente, y al conectar ya sea el amarillo o blanco a 120 V se activa la bomba de desague de la lavadora pero no el motor, es extraño por que el diagrama dice que el cable de la bomba es de color naranja y esta aislado. Les doy las caracteristicas del motor. Y de antemano gracias.

MARCA: Power Electric.    MODELO: 189D1753P001     

VOLTAJE: 127v         HP: 1/3    AMPERAJE: 4.2A

*En la etiqueta dice esto:* Motor C.A. abierto uso lavadora con proteccion termica automatica


----------

